# Website on Hangtags?



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

So I'm about to have my hangtags printed. But I have a question. In the past, I only sold my tees myself, from my website. So I always put my site on my tags. But I'm thinking of doing some wholesale shirts for other retail shops. Would they be offended if my tags directed people to my website where I'm selling the shirts retail? Should I have 2 sets of tags, one for retail and one for wholesale? Or should I skip the tag altogether for wholesale?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm going to have my web address on all of my hang tags. Shirts that I sell on the web and in the stores. But I'm going to get my barcode info put on stickers that I will place over the web address on the hang tags for the stores.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As a former retailer and working with a rep who sells my product to stores the last thing a retailer wants to see is product that he bought being sold by the wholesaler who he bought the stuff from as his compitition. By the way having a sales rep for your product is a great way to go. I am on the west coast and just landed 2 nice accounts on the East coast where my rep is.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Sales rep, eh?

Where did you find your rep?

How did you get them to take on something new?

I've been thinking about going the sales rep route, especially since they know more about working with retailers than I do.

Anything you can add about sales reps would be great! (Maybe Rodney will make it it's own thread)


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I am not only a former retailer but I also did sales reping to gift stores. I presently do so for my tees and tote bags. I spend at least 3 days a month visiting stores to show our products. My rep back east is also my wifes cousens. However I still pay the 15%. They set up at gift shows and show a mulitple of lines. Just received a nice large order from the east coast. The best I have done this month is a 100 piece tee order for a store up in the Gold Country. (That's where gold was discovered in California) My efforts have me placed in 2 museum gift stores here. Sometimes you just need to get out there and ask the question.. deal or no deal.. All they can say is no.. But you may get them to see your product. If you all just want to do just retail that is fine but I would set up a wholesale rate for volume sales.
Please forgive typos..


----------

